# Keel back



## snakegirlie (Mar 28, 2015)

Just found this little guy at our back door. Had to get him before the dogs did. 
Also didn't feel like getting bit that's why I used the hook lol 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beans (Apr 1, 2015)

Aww cutie!


----------



## rrebyeca (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pirateherpss (May 7, 2015)

wow, nice!


----------

